# Indiana Bee School VI



## Steve Doty (Dec 21, 2007)

The Indiana Beekeepers' Association (IBA) will hold its Indiana Bee School VI in Indianapolis, Indiana on Saturday, February 23, 2008. It will be held at the Southport Presbyterian Church on 7525 McFarland Boulevard. This is an excellent Facility with plenty of room for our breakout sessions and is very accessible.
*Dr. Marion Ellis*, Professor & Extension Apiculture Specialist at the University of Nebraska-Lincoln, has agreed to be our keynote speaker for the school. We are very excited to have him at our school. Don't miss this one! We are planning to have three or four breakout sessions, with each session having four or five different topics to choose from. Lectures, hands-on workshops and discussions will be held for beekeepers with any level of skill, experience or ability. Topics on introductory beekeeping tools and techniques as well as learning opportunities for the more advanced beekeeper will be available. Along with a great program are a raffle, an auction and a variety of vendor displays and supplies from several of the top vendors (such as Brushy Mtn., Dadant, Walter Kelley Co. and others). You will have a chance to meet and informally visit with beekeepers from across the state. On-site registration starts at 8:00 A.M. (EST) with program starting promptly at 9:00 A.M. and concluding at 3:30 P.M. Registration fee will be $25.00 per individual or $35.00 per family (lunch included). To guarantee you a spot, reservations must be made by February 15, 2008.
For future updates join the *Indiana Beekeepers' Association *and get all of the information in the upcoming newsletters or contact Steve Doty 317-485-5593 or [email protected] or http://indianabeekeeper.goshen.edu
Note: A copy of the agenda, registration form, motels and a map are on the above website.


----------



## Sarge (Jun 26, 2006)

Also this;

http://www.indianabeekeepingschool.com/

and this;

http://www.hoosierbuzz.com/


----------

